# Springtail comparrison chart



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I put this together for my website and wanted to share here as well. 
Any comment on species ID would be appreciated. More detailed shots of individual species will be put up as soon as I find the time.

Thanks,
Randy
E and K Best Buys


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good thread. Are you cultureing all those species? i currently only work with the silver springs as they seem to be the fastest at reproducing.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice! I need to re-order those tomocerus. 
That chart should be very helpful for people finding the best st's for their needs


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice, I would be interested in finding some of the Tomocerus, they look huge.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Julio said:


> good thread. Are you cultureing all those species? i currently only work with the silver springs as they seem to be the fastest at reproducing.




I am culturing all of these. In my experience they all culture equally as fast, with the exception of the two largest species. They may be a bit slower, but once they get going, they really crank!

PS- If anyone has other species in culture please PM me.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

It would be cool if you had a few types of other cultured foods like wingless and flightless melano and possibly some hydei thrown in for a size comparrison between all. 

I really need to get springtail culturing down but have a hard time trying to decide which to get. Maybe get a culture of a few different types and see which does best for me?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

How did you manage to get the springs to all stay still enough for you to take that picture


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> How did you manage to get the springs to all stay still enough for you to take that picture


He takes the pics at night when they're sleeping.

Nice thread Randy. How about throwing in some pics of your cultures and how you make them. If others jump in with their spring tricks maybe we'll have a new sticky.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> How did you manage to get the springs to all stay still enough for you to take that picture


Barring any flack from PETA, I had them wacked by way of a deep freeze.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

pl259 said:


> He takes the pics at night when they're sleeping.
> 
> Nice thread Randy. How about throwing in some pics of your cultures and how you make them. If others jump in with their spring tricks maybe we'll have a new sticky.


Thanks. I will put a care sheet together with some links. Just need to find some time.

Heres a pic of something you dont want, a mixed species culture. And before anyone asks, yes your welcome to use this pic for your computer wallpaper.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

dartsami said:


> Heres a pic of something you dont want, a mixed species culture.


I've tried culturing other springtail species, over time, they all slowly became Folsoma candida cultures...


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

Catfur said:


> I've tried culturing other springtail species, over time, they all slowly became Folsoma candida cultures...



wash your hands after dealing with 1 species of springs. its so easy to cross contaminate with these guys


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Great thread.
I have seen many varieties for sale. 
Caresheets would be EXTREEMLY helpful.


-Beth


----------

